# 2,000 Member Celebration Giveaway! New Prize Added!



## Ware

It feels like we hit 1,000 members just yesterday, but I checked and it was more like ~72 days ago :lol: . I can't believe how fast TLF is growing - it is truly unbelievable. To celebrate, I think we should do another giveway! :thumbup:

To enter, simply post up in this thread. Post as much as you like, but entries into the drawing will be limited to one per member. We'll do the drawing on or about July 14th[/sup] - I'll post more details when we get closer.

Also note:



Ware said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to enter. Is it wrong to hope for third place?  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. So here's what we will do... I will draw as many names as we have prizes, first person gets first choice, second gets a choice of what is left, and so on. Make sense?
> 
> I have put them in order based on retail value, but I do understand someone may prefer one prize over another. :thumbup:
Click to expand...




Ware said:


> *I will do the drawing on YouTube live Saturday evening - subscribe here and make sure new video notifications are turned on for my channel:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/johnware*


*THE PRIZES*​
*GRAND PRIZE:* The incredibly generous folks over at Seago International have donated an Idech Power Rotary Scissors head for us to give away! The Power Rotary Scissors include an adapter kit that allows you to adapt the head to just about any major brand of trimmer - I even adapted one to the Ego 56V Multi-Head. You can learn more about the Power Rotary Scissors in this thread. :thumbup:

*BONUS:* Since everyone can't win the Power Rotary Scissors, *Seago is offering TLF members a 10% discount and free shipping on the purchase of Power Rotary Scissors - simply mention promo code "TLF" when you order*. This offer will extend until the end of 2018. How awesome is that?!
















*2[sup]ND[/sup] PRIZE:* I'm going to sweeten the pot and throw an Eley Wall Mount Garden Hose Reel into the mix. Anyone that has one of these will tell you these hose reels are the real deal, and will make you the envy of all your friends and enemies. This is their standard #1041 hose reel, which can be wall mounted for either parallel or perpendicular use. If you need a post mount kit, extra-capacity kit, etc. you can order those direct from Eley. Learn more about Eley Hose Reels here!








*3[sup]RD[/sup] PRIZE:* @gene_stl has generously donated an Earthway 2050P Estate 80-Pound Walk-Behind Broadcast Spreader to the prize pool! :yahoo:








*4[sup]TH[/sup] PRIZE:* Greene County Fertilizer Company has donated a Bio-Stimulant Pack! :banana: :dancenana:
















*5[sup]TH PRIZE:* TLF Swag Pack. What is a TLF giveaway without some TLF gear? I'll box up some random stuff from the TLF treasure chest and ship it out to the winner. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Congrats everybody - thanks for making TLF great!


----------



## nt5000

Count me in!


----------



## j4c11

2,000? What kind of wizardry is this?


----------



## Jacob_S

Oh wow, very generous count me in.
And thanks for starting this place!


----------



## samjonester

Wow that is a pretty spring flush!


----------



## Amaxwell5

Awesome group of people here. I am glad I found your site. Thank you for all the information and education.


----------



## Durso81

That's awesome, so happy I found this forum. Count me in! &#128513;


----------



## AdamH

I'm in for the Swag Pack! Thanks for making this possible.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Congrats on reaching 2,000! I'm so glad I found this site. You all have been very kind and helpful.


----------



## Owens_Geo

Nice work! Count me in..


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Proud to be included in the 2000. Great site with great people.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Great news, but what are those scissors used for?


----------



## Miggity

Thanks for the opportunity, info and resources.


----------



## Killbuzz

Another awesome give a way!


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Here here :beer:


----------



## wartee

I've never won a thing in my life, but here goes!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Wow. That was quick! I remember the last one. Really didn't seem like that long ago. I guess time flies when you're having fun!!! TLF FTW! Thanks @Ware!


----------



## Spammage

Awesome @Ware(and crew)!


----------



## ABC123

Wow that's awesome, 10% off is very nice.


----------



## Cman

awesome I really enjoy these forums


----------



## dtillman5

TLF just came out of regulation, she's blowin up!

Count me in!


----------



## jamesess007

:thumbup: plus 1


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

Love this place!


----------



## JDgreen18

I just joined in the last couple weeks...this place is awesome


----------



## Brackin4au

Giveaway!! TLF just keeps getting better!


----------



## Tommy26

This is an awesome deal! Love a cool give away!


----------



## ccanad

I'm in!


----------



## scarlso2

I need this!


----------



## Green

Congratulations and good luck to all!


----------



## Flynt2799

Hope I win! But if not, the 10% off is still kick ***!


----------



## IaHawk

TLF2k!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Count me in!


----------



## CFI




----------



## LIgrass

Love these giveaways even though I haven't won anything yet. Thumbs up to the mods & admins on keeping this forum running smoothly. Next stop 100k posts!


----------



## lamontjb

Congrats and thanks for having this community. I am a lot more enthusiastic about maintaining my lawn and love that i can bounce my ideas in case i had a specific question about my lawn.


----------



## desirous

Count me in!


----------



## kaptain_zero

I'll toss my hat in the ring.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

2000 thousand already. Wow. Count me in. To guarantee me winning the grand prize I will be donating it to @wardconnor


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

CenlaLowell said:


> Great news, but what are those scissors used for?


It's essentially a weed eater attachment for reel mowed lawns. Doesn't scalp like a normal weed eater.

Count me in.


----------



## Kballen11




----------



## BarakaRS

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SpiveyJr

I'm in because who doesn't want a chance for more tools and swag!


----------



## Davidbarton87

Awesome!!


----------



## MarkV

I'm down with free stuff.


----------



## Stegs

Thats a sweet prize!

Cant believe its 2k members!


----------



## chrisben

Awesome! Please count me in!


----------



## NoslracNevok

I'm in!


----------



## raldridge2315

I'm in. Thanks for starting this thing!!


----------



## fusebox7

Great idea! Love the sense of community here. It's been a welcome change


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Man I need one of those


----------



## beastcivic

I love free stuff!


----------



## chrismar

Congrats!


----------



## Greenrebellion

Count me in too. Glad to see this forum having success.


----------



## lrw_3

Awesome forum!


----------



## kolbasz

almost missed my chance to get in on this


----------



## Jgolf67

Great collection of knowledge here, awesome forum!


----------



## ericgautier

I've been thinking about one of these. :thumbsup:


----------



## lagerman72

Count me in!!


----------



## MWH

Wow. Thanks for a chance to win such a great product. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Redtenchu

:beer:


----------



## jonthepain

Congrats!


----------



## Railroad Man

Great, TLF is doing well. 2000 members :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

YO DAWG

Count me in.


----------



## Ridgerunner

I'm so tired of how my string trimming has failed me this year. Time for a change, please put me in. :mrgreen: 
Congrats on 2000. :thumbup:


----------



## diy_darryl

New member here, lots of help and good info. Learning how to care for my yard after just 'mowing it' my entire life.

Thanks for providing the forum and for a chance in the drawing!


----------



## bretben55

Count me in.


----------



## MoodSwingProductions

Thank you for a fantastic place to get and give help regarding our lawns!!


----------



## OKCnoob

Count me in.

2,000 that's incredible. I have a feeling these milestones are going to be coming a lot quicker. This is such a great resource - appreciate all the post and knowledge available to us.


----------



## Cmeiwes

I continue to learn a lot from this forum. Thanks! count me in!!


----------



## MarkL

Very cool!- My lawn is happy I found this place. My wife on the other hand...


----------



## Ware

MarkL said:


> Very cool!- My lawn is happy I found this place. My wife on the other hand...


Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here! She'll forgive you. :thumbup:


----------



## Paul

I'm in


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

I could use something cool like that!


----------



## Movingshrub

My reaction to the 2,000th member.


----------



## scenery163

Proud to be a TLF member!


----------



## Robotussin

excellent!


----------



## crussell

AWESOME!


----------



## Dico112lr4




----------



## dacoyne

Count me in please! Those power scissors are sweet!


----------



## Butter

Awesome!
The landscape blade/power scissors could change my life!


----------



## nickel10s

count me in.


----------



## stotea

Awesome! This site is simply fantastic. Many thanks to Ware and others for making it happen!


----------



## supakow

I've learned so much here. Thanks for an awesome forum!


----------



## cnet24

Great news!


----------



## wonder371

Congrats on 2,000! I'm a newer member (within those last 72 days). Even as a smaller forum, tons of great people and information on here!


----------



## adgattoni

In on the swag pack. I have the rotary scissors already, whoever wins that is in for a real treat!

Just sayin, my rotary scissors could use one of those TLF stickers on it. Pick me!


----------



## jurkewycmi

Great community and a great giveaway!


----------



## rrmiller32

Definitely could use one of these guys!


----------



## mikelask24

cool attachment!


----------



## Tellycoleman

Enter me into the contest even though I just ordered the LB today with the discount


----------



## dfw_pilot

Tellycoleman said:


> I just ordered the LB today with the discount


 :thumbup:


----------



## Tellycoleman

The discount saved me $65 bucks. Thanks TLF


----------



## Ware

Tellycoleman said:


> The discount saved me $65 bucks. Thanks TLF


That's awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Mykle_thelawnguy

I'm new to the forum but looks like a good community


----------



## Ware

Mykle_thelawnguy said:


> I'm new to the forum but looks like a good community


FYI, Mykle_thelawnguy was #2000. :thumbup:


----------



## Allen

This forum is a great resource and excellent at helping you spend your money. In for the SWAG!!


----------



## Ware

Allen said:


> This forum is a great resource and excellent at helping you spend your money. In for the SWAG!!


Welcome to TLF!


----------



## bgillroy

I like grass... and free stuff!


----------



## Jb3876

Can't wait to see who wins!


----------



## Sinclair

Cool! &#129310;&#127464;&#127462;&#129310;


----------



## SpartanGreen

Thanks for the discount code.


----------



## nathan_s

My lawn is terrible, but I love seeing the photos of everyone's beautiful lawns and reading about all the work that you guys are putting into them.


----------



## Pennsylvaniablue

This community is full of awesome people willing to give anybody advice :thumbup:


----------



## bourne

Best lawn forum out there &#128588; &#128587;‍♂


----------



## a7xfan12

I've learned so much in such a short amount of time. What a great community!


----------



## TonyC

Come on Baby!


----------



## DJLCN

It's been an enjoyable but expensive journey with everyone. Can't thank @Ware and the founding members enough for creating this place to hang out and learn.


----------



## SGrabs33

What's better than one landscape blade? Well two landscape blades, duh.

Great people here!


----------



## mnikon

Best lawn community you can find! Thanks to the admins that started such a glorious forum!


----------



## raymond

Fantastic news! Love the prizes


----------



## Gksdudrms

Post #1!


----------



## Ware

Gksdudrms said:


> Post #1!


Welcome to TLF!


----------



## jimmy

Wow that was quick


----------



## dslab

Wow, 2,000 members already!!!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

2,000 members. That was fast. TLF is great.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

Count me in

Can you include a link where we can also purchase the cutter head?


----------



## KevinS

Minimum post count required?

I like giveaways &#128514;


----------



## Wuzero

I've learned a lot in my short time on the site. Thanks everyone!


----------



## stakenshake

Awesome. I'm so appreciative of everyone on this forum. I've learned so much since joining a few weeks ago.


----------



## FRD135i

2000 already?!?! Thanks for the great site and outstanding giveaways @Ware . There is nothing better than a helpful community that keeps giving back.


----------



## Ryan

This forum has been great glad to be a part of it!


----------



## BmetFerg

1000 new members in 72 days, dang! I wonder how many new members are bc of mr Hayne?


----------



## Alan

Me, me, me...lol


----------



## mtroberts20

Love the site, hope I win!


----------



## Ware

BmetFerg said:


> 1000 new members in 72 days, dang! I wonder how many new members are bc of mr Hayne?


Good question. I was curious too, so I pulled some numbers...

TLF has gained 141 new members since 12am Sunday (5.5 days), or about 25.6/day. We were averaging 13.4/day for the 5 days prior - which is right in line with the 1,000 in 72 days (13.9/day).

So a rough guess of LCN's impact is an extra 12.2 members/day (61 total) since the video went live Sunday afternoon.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Awesome!


----------



## BigWu812

Yea for free stuff.


----------



## gene_stl

Put my name in the hat please. That is an item that I don't have an example of and maybe I can win one instead of buying one.


----------



## guapo187

Jiggity


----------



## Pete1313

Congrats on 2000! :yahoo: 
Sign me up! I need some TLF swag!


----------



## DSchlauch

I love free! Don't misspell my name on the shipping form!!


----------



## MckinneyLawn

Yes please!


----------



## TonyC

Bam!


----------



## Kicker

Count me in on this one also. Awesome prize.


----------



## social port

1000 members = 15 months
2000 members = blink of an eye
3000 members = speed of light ?

TLF is growing for good reasons. Thanks to all.


----------



## tlow13

New member here. I've been doing a lot of preliminary yard work ahead of laying down some new hybrid Bermuda sod. I'll post pictures once I get some more progress. I hope I win, but if not I've learned a lot from this forum and still have a long way to go.


----------



## NJ-lawn

I'm new here too.....found this site from watching the LCN on YouTube. Glad a found a place to share my hobbie


----------



## Stellar P

I have no idea what those scissors do, but I'll be damned if I won't use it on my lawn to win LOTM September 2019!


----------



## vnephologist

Ware said:


> BmetFerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 new members in 72 days, dang! I wonder how many new members are bc of mr Hayne?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I was curious too, so I pulled some numbers...
> 
> TLF has gained 141 new members since 12am Sunday (5.5 days), or about 25.6/day. We were averaging 13.4/day for the 5 days prior - which is right in line with the 1,000 in 72 days (13.9/day).
> 
> So a rough guess of LCN's impact is an extra 12.2 members/day (61 total) since the video went live Sunday afternoon.
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Are all of his videos like this? Makes me feel weird that my wife has always called the lawn my mistress.


----------



## Flow8966

I think that this is an awesome forum. Glad to be member. Learning so much from you guys!!!! Count me in!!!


----------



## Kpguers

Count me in!


----------



## RayTL

Woohoo, congrats to the founders of TLF! Great site, and my lawn is itching for a landscaping blade!


----------



## Rule11

This ones for you!


----------



## Smokindog

I'm in, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## MichiganReelMan

Thanks for all the info on this forum! Count me in!


----------



## daganh62

Congrats TLF and thank you for everything. I've learned a lot from this forum.

 :thumbup:


----------



## tigers89

:thumbup: Congratulations!!


----------



## Bmossin

Congratulations!!!!!

Count me in!

The knowledge shared on here is great.

Let's keep it up


----------



## Alpine

Count me in! It's great to have the collective knowledge of this forum.
Congrats and lets keep growing.


----------



## Two9tene

Count Me in @Ware! Super pumped to see who will win!


----------



## ShaneNC




----------



## randy

Ooh.. rotary scissors!


----------



## Shuffinator

I'll get into this! I'd love one.


----------



## steensn

Impressive growth.


----------



## drlushin

Thanks to everyone for making this a great place to learn & enjoy this hobby together. Ware, appreciate all you and the crew do


----------



## rickta24

Grateful to @Ware for creating the lawn forum and to @wardconnor for sticking the lawn forum sticker on his greensmower in one of his videos...that is what led me here. And thanks to everyone that contributes to this forum!


----------



## bassadict69

I'll have to research what that head actually is...but count me in!


----------



## Ware

*Because TLF is so awesome and we're about to celebrate our nation's independence, I'm throwing another popular prize into the mix...*

*2ND PRIZE:* I'm going to sweeten the pot and throw an Eley Wall Mount Garden Hose Reel into the mix. Anyone that has one of these will tell you these hose reels are the real deal, and will make you the envy of all your friends and enemies. This is their standard #1041 hose reel, which can be wall mounted for either parallel or perpendicular use. If you need a post mount kit, extra-capacity kit, etc. you can order those direct from Eley. Learn more about Eley Hose Reels here!


----------



## SGrabs33

@Ware Always taking care of the people!

I've been meaning to order another Eley hose reel for the side of my house. Great prize!


----------



## Guest

Count me in


----------



## Crabbychas

In it to win it!


----------



## Beerbrewer

I want this only if I get a Lawnforum.com sticker :thumbup:


----------



## driver_7

Thanks for having me here! I'm in for sure!

Thank you for providing the incredible venue here, @Ware !


----------



## Bunnysarefat




----------



## Cincinnati guy

Can't wait to see who wins!


----------



## Topcat

Add me to the fun.


----------



## Smokindog

Count me in!


----------



## TulsaFan

Third try at the Eley reel, but these odds are getting ridiculously worse every drawing!

We need a wizard around here to make 50% of the members disappear.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

Count me in.

Have to say this is an exceptional site and I'm humbled by the level of knowledge and experience here.


----------



## JohnP

Growin' like a fall nitrogen plan!


----------



## Grass Clippins

I want in. Those are some serious prizes, thank you.


----------



## Donttreadonmining

This forum is such an awesome resource! I cannot tell you how happy I am that I decided to take a look and register. I have several other "lawn buddies" I intend to let know about it! I also appreciate the opportunity to enter your giveaway. Cool, cool, cool!
Also, I absolutely plan on using the affiliate links to Domyown and Amazon....I'm on both of them daily (ok, well pretty close to daily)&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Dazdnaz

Count me in as well, Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## SethTyler450

That's awesome... keep this growing


----------



## PA Lawn Guy

Count me in too, and thanks! This is a great site - I have lurked here for months but just "made it official" and registered today. Appreciate all the knowledge openly shared here.


----------



## Ware

PA Lawn Guy said:


> Count me in too, and thanks! This is a great site - I have lurked here for months but just "made it official" and registered today. Appreciate all the knowledge openly shared here.


Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric

Count me in as well! The atmosphere created here is second to none!


----------



## Rile78

Nice work! Love being able to geek out on lawn talk with fellow lawn nuts. Count me in!


----------



## kur1j

Damnit! Should have waited! Got my PRS/LB only a month ago!

But ill take an Eley .


----------



## AVguy

AVguy needs a landscape blade. Congrats to TLF!!


----------



## Jeaux Bleaux

Count me in!


----------



## tnlynch81

2000... Still like my chances


----------



## JimmyMac26

These forums are amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## gravylookout

I need to get in on this, I'm still new but loving all the support!


----------



## Lawndude29

Glad I found this place. So much good info! Count me in! :thumbup:


----------



## crunk

Ok, I'll bite


----------



## fp_911

Ok guys I need this one! My string trimmer skills aren't working in the areas where my greens mower won't fit!


----------



## brettgoodyear

This is awesome! I was just watching your video on the landscape blade @Ware I would love this!


----------



## Shaky

That is awesome growth.


----------



## Brent T

Sign me up for the giveaway.


----------



## Seminole715

Enjoying my stay, I wish it wouldn't took me so long to get here, have a safe 4th to all!!!


----------



## MarkAguglia

Im in! Glad I got here early. Learning all the time from the great people on these boards. Thanks to all who help out new comers, even with the same basic questions sometimes.


----------



## Paulsprimecuts

How cool all this and a chance at free stuff&#128513;


----------



## dfw_pilot

Paulsprimecuts said:


> How cool all this and a chance at free stuff😁


- It's cool!


----------



## WolfmanC18

I'm in...


----------



## syarrison

Sign me up too


----------



## NightTrain05

I am new on here. I wonder if I was the 2000th member, I joined about a week ago to read up on The Swardman 2.0 and find some Bermuda lawn tips. I ordered a Dark Blue Swardman, grooved front roller, brush, verticutter, dethatching reel, 5 blade reel to start. I am looking forward to contributing later after I get my Swardman and playing with all its toys and making all my neighbors jealous. Fall 2019 I am planning on overseeding my Bermuda with P. Rye grass. I have a lot of prep to do. I will also be installing a sprinkler system, doing some lawn leveling, building a 3 ft high retaining wall. I have already read a lot of good information and it has inspired me. Thanks for this forum and I hope I win a prize.


----------



## Ware

NightTrain05 said:


> I am new on here. I wonder if I was the 2000th member, I joined about a week ago to read up on The Swardman 2.0 and find some Bermuda lawn tips. I ordered a Dark Blue Swardman, grooved front roller, brush, verticutter, dethatching reel, 5 blade reel to start. I am looking forward to contributing later after I get my Swardman and playing with all its toys and making all my neighbors jealous. Fall 2019 I am planning on overseeding my Bermuda with P. Rye grass. I have a lot of prep to do. I will also be installing a sprinkler system, doing some lawn leveling, building a 3 ft high retaining wall. I have already read a lot of good information and it has inspired me. Thanks for this forum and I hope I win a prize.


Welcome to TLF! Awesome mower! @Mykle_thelawnguy was #2000 :thumbup:


----------



## DetroitRocker

Congrats, love checking out these forums! Count me in!


----------



## Gudor

Glad I found this forum, please count me in.


----------



## pintail45

Count me in!


----------



## Kpguers

Thanks @ware


----------



## TommyTester

Congrats ...


----------



## Ral1121

Thanks for all you do


----------



## nswanner

Awesome


----------



## agillespie

Count me in


----------



## robnavarro

Count me in! Thanks to all for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## mellem01

hit me up!


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Very happy to be a part of this lawn loving community!! Sign me up!!


----------



## BXMurphy

Wow! 2,000 members! Congratulations!

I'm in!


----------



## Nerd

congrats on 2k members! Next stop 10k!!!

Count me in this celebration giveaway. :thumbup:


----------



## Gibby

Am I too late?


----------



## Hawksfan 131

Count me in


----------



## coplawn238

WOW! so glad I can across this place, amazing advice and pointers and ever better people. keep up the god work. oh and also COUNT ME IN!!


----------



## LawnDomin

Awesome. I'm in.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

This site has truly deepened my understanding of all things lawn related. Its a great way to connect with others who are just as nutty as you are with your lawn. I really enjoy seeing everyone on here posting what they did in their yard, and seeing all the threads of where their lawn once was, and where it is now. I told my wife the other day, The Lawn Forum is the best social platform that I've ever joined. Count me in the drawing!


----------



## Ahab1997

This site has already proved valuable. Can't wait to see how my lawn improves based on the information contained here!


----------



## iFisch3224

Count me in!


----------



## ndillon

Well, seeing how I am new here I think it would be perfect for me to win!


----------



## Llano Estacado

Sweet! The power rotary scissors are amazing. Easily my favorite yard tool right now.


----------



## shred444

New here and this is my first post. Count me in!


----------



## Myricia

Count me in!


----------



## RayTL

BAM!! @Ware is kicking it up another notch!


----------



## CoachP

Count me in!


----------



## btwint

Count this guy in. Very nice giveaways. My wife will never believe me if I say I won these. :lol:


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Doesn't look like I posted yet. I love this place, thank you all and @Ware especially for the great forum. My gratitude.


----------



## BermudaOCD

In! Been lurking for a while, and been meaning to add a journal. Tons of big projects this summer but it's all been so that I could just maintain for the rest of the season as I just left the hospital with a newborn.

This place has been great!


----------



## ggilmore

Love TLF!


----------



## Anthony Drexler

Congratulations Ware, folks at LCF!


----------



## Ware

*3RD PRIZE:* @gene_stl has generously donated an Earthway 2050P Estate 80-Pound Walk-Behind Broadcast Spreader to the prize pool! :yahoo:


----------



## Redtenchu

Awesome! Thanks @gene_stl!


----------



## social port

@gene_stl Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Wow @gene_stl Cool!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@gene_stl nice prize!


----------



## Killsocket

I'd like to enter. Is it wrong to hope for third place?  :lol:


----------



## Ware

Killsocket said:


> I'd like to enter. Is it wrong to hope for third place?  :lol:


Nope. So here's what we will do... I will draw as many names as we have prizes, first person gets first choice, second gets a choice of what is left, and so on. Make sense?

I have put them in order based on retail value, but I do understand someone may prefer one prize over another. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

*4TH PRIZE:* Greene County Fertilizer Company has donated a Bio-Stimulant Pack! :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## Killsocket

Ware said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to enter. Is it wrong to hope for third place?  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. So here's what we will do... I will draw as many names as we have prizes, first person gets first choice, second gets a choice of what is left, and so on. Make sense?
> 
> I have put them in order based on retail value, but I do understand someone may prefer one prize over another. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I didn't mean anyone had to change anything. Just a joke more or less. But I've been eyeballing that spreader for some time now. Thanks to @gene_stl for a very generous prize!


----------



## bluenotgreen

Is it even more wrong to hope for fourth place?


----------



## Robpin

Please count me in.


----------



## Suaverc118

All these prizes are amazing! I hope I win something!


----------



## Suaverc118

I already feel like a winner @Ware ! Being a part of this great and amazing forum is winning already! I've learned so much, but still have a ways to go! Appreciate each and every one here.


----------



## Koster

Been reading a lot on here. Glad to have found you guys and all the great information. Learning lots!


----------



## palms

Superb community here for sure! I rarely post but greatly appreciate what I've gleaned from everyone here at TLF.

Noteworthy generosity from those donating the giveaways...very much appreciated. Well done across the board to all!


----------



## Gopwh2020

Awesome. Pick me. Pick me.


----------



## gerretmontgomery

I'm new here and I already love this place. So much good info and help. I appreciate all you do and keep up the good work!


----------



## FRD135i

It just gets better and better


----------



## BigNev

That is so cool. Congats Guy's. I'm working on my equipment list and getting lawn up to scratch as i want to dominate my area. I only got a mower and knapsack sprayer so far.


----------



## Rucraz2

Thank you.


----------



## RET

Another great give away!


----------



## JohnP




----------



## iowa jim

I am all in.


----------



## mattcoughlin

What a stash of prizes!


----------



## wardconnor

#winning


----------



## Lawnguyland

Count me in! I haven't posted much but greatly appreciate the info here and how friendly this community is. Keep it up guys and you'll double the member count in another 3 days!


----------



## LawnGuy_Ger

Greetings from germany
Awesome Forum!


----------



## RayTL

But wait ... there's more! And fortunately, I need it all ... especially the landscape blade :nod:


----------



## Shofflandscapes

New to the forum, looking forward to engaging the lawncare community!


----------



## futuradesign

Count me in!


----------



## _SP3CT3R

Wow! Congratulations, all!


----------



## Ammodud2311

Awesome getting to 2000 members!! I tell everyone about TLF even if they don't ask hahha


----------



## marlin6980

Awesome Giveaway! Cant wait to see who wins! Go Pack!


----------



## Lawngreenmow3

New member!!! looking forward to learning some new tips and tricks on keeping my lawn green!


----------



## BryanThigpen

This forum gets better every day! The more people, the more answers we will have!


----------



## DillPickle

New member, and already learning quite a bit. Having a chance to enter the giveaway is a bonus!


----------



## Brad Thompson91006

New member, the information provided by the members is terrific for "low cut lawns" and related equipment and care.


----------



## LawnNerd

dang. I gotta come down to page 14 to enter my name in the ring! Lol. Go TLF!


----------



## beneb

New member here. Count me in! Thanks.


----------



## glenmonte

Late to the game, but I'm in. Great forum here.


----------



## wjcsj

New member, great info and people on this site!


----------



## taeyang999

My first post TLF! 
Registered TLF for my first lawn I have.


----------



## mmaurer

Count me in!


----------



## topcop4205

New member here! Count me in!


----------



## Grampachap

Entered.


----------



## zeus201




----------



## Don_Bass

Awesome! Count Me In!


----------



## nt5000

zeus201 said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Eli79

Hell yeah always down for something new to make lawn care better!


----------



## Zoysialawnnut

Wow, that is a cool looking rotary scissors. Count me in!!!


----------



## Spursup

First post. Love this forum!


----------



## Turftoe

So glad I found this forum! It's been so helpful and a great place to share ideas!


----------



## mrigney

This truly is the best forum I'm a part of. And even with the rapid growth, it still feels like a community. Thanks for all the hard work, @Ware


----------



## Brodgers88

Congratulations to TLF! It is so great to be a part of this awesome forum! Thank you everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## SeanB

I am in!


----------



## madox9

I'm in


----------



## MsTin

Please God let me win.....something!!! :shout:


----------



## oldglory2105

Congrats and thanks for making this site happen. Cheers. Got a birthday coming up on the 20th. Would love to be a lucky winner!


----------



## MarkAguglia

CFI said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Salish_E

Please add me into the mix. Thanks so much for this site!


----------



## Two9tene

MarkAguglia said:


> CFI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol hell yeah! I could go for a set of Flamingos with the TLF logo on them!


----------



## rob13psu

Count me in! :thumbup:


----------



## christopherglennreed

How cool ..


----------



## jwill

Thanks to all who make TLF great!


----------



## rhanna

I'm in


----------



## HomerGuy

Count me in!

It really is impressive to see the growth here, while still maintaining decorum and overall friendliness.


----------



## Dom2123

As the only member of Quebec, Canada, Please count me in!!!
Tanks to all members, for all the great advice we found on this forum, And for sharing our great passion.


----------



## social port

HomerGuy said:


> It really is impressive to see the growth here, while still maintaining decorum and overall friendliness.


Absolutely crucial, IMO.

@Ware Is it still looking like 7/14 for the drawing? 
I'm getting pretty excited about it :banana:


----------



## Ware

social port said:


> HomerGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is impressive to see the growth here, while still maintaining decorum and overall friendliness.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely crucial, IMO.
> 
> @Ware Is it still looking like 7/14 for the drawing?
> I'm getting pretty excited about it :banana:
Click to expand...

Yes, probably sometime Saturday evening - on either YouTube or Facebook Live. :thumbup:


----------



## Buddy

Such a great wealth of knowledge and willingness to help others here. Certainly a different atmosphere in comparison to any other forum I've been on!


----------



## chriscarigs

I'm in!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Ware can you do the drawing via YouTube? I get notifications better that way vs. FB. I don't really care for FB either.


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> Ware can you do the drawing via YouTube? I get notifications better that way vs. FB. I don't really care for FB either.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Turfjunkie

Count me in. Loving this forum by the way. Someday soon I will post my own lawn adventures.


----------



## bobcajun

Count me in! :bandit:


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> Ware can you do the drawing via YouTube? I get notifications better that way vs. FB. I don't really care for FB either.


*Yes, I will do the drawing on YouTube live Saturday evening - subscribe here and make sure new video notifications are turned on for my channel:

https://www.youtube.com/johnware*


----------



## crunk

Youtube live? This is very exciting! Fair disclosure: I have been visualizing myself with the prizes. I use the technique described here How to Use Visualization to Achieve Your Goals I don't want any controversy if I *when* I achieve my goal of winning this contest.  Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Nt7

I'm in too.


----------



## jman1120

Nice prizes! Thanks for all the knowledge available on the forum!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

At the rate the forum is growing, we're gonna have 3K members by the time the drawing is held. Next up, greens mower of your choice, as long as it comes from the auction site.


----------



## dfw_pilot

lol

Also, from all the revenue with all the banner ads all over TLF, Ware will probably donate a few Triplex mowers on the next giveaway.


----------



## abernethys

Happy to be a new TLF member - deal me in!


----------



## PokeGrande

In!


----------



## SGrabs33

What are the chances that @Mightyquinn or @touchofgrass have their names chosen :lol:


----------



## gardencityboy

Count me in!!


----------



## sulbyen

I'm in


----------



## Two9tene

@Ware

Can't wait to join the stream on Saturday! May I ask what mechanism or process are you going to utilize to draw names?


----------



## Ware

Two9tene said:


> @Ware
> 
> Can't wait to join the stream on Saturday! May I ask what mechanism or process are you going to utilize to draw names?


It will probably be a 4yo drawing names from a cigar box. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

For those who haven't been in on one of these the entry deadline will be tonight at midnight (central) - that way I can transfer all the entries in the morning.

The drawing will be live tomorrow evening - probably sometime between 6-8pm CT. I'm not sure what tomorrow has in store so I will update this thread sometime tomorrow afternoon with the exact time.


----------



## Stoube26

Here goes nothing


----------



## 27steelersnoles

Count Me In!! Hope I'm in time.


----------



## RayTL

Waiting for @Ware to draw like:


----------



## Killsocket

Present to win (live on the stream?) I plan to watch, but I also plan to take my lady out on the town!


----------



## Ware

Killsocket said:


> Present to win (live on the stream?) I plan to watch, but I also plan to take my lady out on the town!


No, I will draw the names then follow up with the winners (in order) to choose which prize they want - the last name drawn will get what is left. :thumbup:


----------



## Zoysiaguy

Hope I win love this forum :thumbup:


----------



## Iceman

I'm in


----------



## booneatl

If it's not too late I'm in. Love the site!


----------



## Ware

booneatl said:


> If it's not too late I'm in. Love the site!


You're the last one.


----------



## badkirk

Awesome can't wait to see who wins what!


----------



## badkirk

badkirk said:


> Awesome can't wait to see who wins what!


Dang hopefully I get a sympathy pass on entering!


----------



## James

Dang maybe next time


----------



## Ware

^^^ I just finished transferring the entries - you are both in.

*Let's shoot for 6pm CT for the live drawing.* :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## Alan

@Ware How many entries do you have for the drawing?


----------



## Ware

Alan said:


> Ware How many entries do you have for the drawing?


~280


----------



## Killsocket

Ware said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware How many entries do you have for the drawing?
> 
> 
> 
> ~280
Click to expand...


----------



## Ware

Don't worry @Two9tene, I will make sure these get mixed up reel good. :lol:


----------



## windycityrider

Darn, the week I am out of town and don't check the site.


----------



## Ware

windycityrider said:


> Darn, the week I am out of town and don't check the site.


Sorry, it has been running for 2.5 weeks.


----------



## Two9tene

Ware said:


> Don't worry @Two9tene, I will make sure these get mixed up reel good. :lol:


Haha! @ware you are the freakin Man Brother! Just keep mine up top there!


----------



## LawnBossLady

Those are some pretty great prizes!!


----------



## Ware

LawnBossLady said:


> Those are some pretty great prizes!!


They are! Stick around - we try to do these when we hit random milestones. :thumbup:


----------



## FRD135i

Oh man, oh man, oh man


----------



## 501Guy

This is awesome. Thanks, and count me in, if it's. it too late.


----------



## Budstl

Toss me into the drawing. When is there a ward mustache give away? Kudos to genestl for donating. Good representation for the lou.


----------



## wky-31

I'd like in if it's not too late!


----------



## g-man

Ware said:


> booneatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not too late I'm in. Love the site!
> 
> 
> 
> You're the last one.
Click to expand...

Sorry guys, the entries were printed around noon and are all in the box.


----------



## steensn

&#128588;&#127999;


----------



## pennstater2005

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Budstl

pennstater2005 said:


> Congrats to all the winners!


I didn't watch. Who won? Also congrats to all that won.


----------



## Ware

Congrats to:


@Crabbychas 
@Stellar P 
@steensn 
@95mmrenegade
@Alpine

I will be in touch with each of you ASAP! Crabbychas gets first choice of the prize pool, StellarP gets second choice, and so on.

A huge thanks to our prize donors, everyone who entered, and each and every member here who makes TLF such a special place. :thumbup:


----------



## RayTL

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## dacoyne

Congrats, Great giveaway!


----------



## steensn

Hands off my bio pack @Crabbychas @Stellar P ... 😂


----------



## social port

Congratulations to the winners. Thanks to the donors and all in the TLF community.


----------



## dfw_pilot

TLF has become more amazing than I would have ever dreamed. Congrats everyone, and here's to 100,000 more posts.


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> TLF has become more amazing than I would have ever dreamed. Congrats everyone, and here's to 100,000 more posts.


Amen.

@Crabbychas opted for the Idech Power Rotary Scissors - excellent choice! @Stellar P you have a PM now. :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob_S

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## steensn

Ware said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> TLF has become more amazing than I would have ever dreamed. Congrats everyone, and here's to 100,000 more posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> @Crabbychas opted for the Idech Power Rotary Scissors - excellent choice! @Stellar P you have a PM now. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Solid choice!


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Extremely thankful to be part of a Great community. My neighbor text me on vacation.


----------



## driver_7

Congrats everyone!


----------



## FRD135i

Congrats and thanks to TLF for another great opportunity to win some generously gifted items. Keep up the wonderful atmosphere and help.


----------



## chrismar

Congrats to everyone and thank you @Ware !


----------



## ericgautier

> Congrats to:
> 
> 
> @Crabbychas
> @Stellar P
> @steensn
> @95mmrenegade
> @Alpine


Congrats to all!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan

Congrats to all the winners! Thanks for all the work of the Admins in providing a great site.


----------



## Killsocket

Congratulations to the winners, and especially who got the Earthway spreader! :lol:

This is a very cool place to learn and talk about lawn stuff. I would like to echo TulsaFan and give thanks to all the admins on this board helping and keeping things organized and friendly. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

@Stellar P selected the Earthway Spreader! Thanks again to @gene_stl for the donation!

@steensn you're up! PM inbound!


Idech Power Rotary Scissors (Crabbychas)
Eley Wall Mount Hose Reel
Earthway 2050P Spreader (Stellar P)
Greene County Bio-Stimulant Pack
TLF Swag Pack


----------



## steensn

Back at you! Thanks so much to you and the sponsors!


----------



## Ware

Alright, @steensn is taking the Bio-Stimulant Pack from Greene County!

@95mmrenegade you're up! PM inbound!


Idech Power Rotary Scissors (Crabbychas)
Eley Wall Mount Hose Reel
Earthway 2050P Spreader (Stellar P)
Greene County Bio-Stimulant Pack (steensn)
TLF Swag Pack


----------



## Ware

All the prizes are now claimed! :yahoo:


Idech Power Rotary Scissors (Crabbychas)
Eley Wall Mount Hose Reel (95mmrenegade)
Earthway 2050P Spreader (Stellar P)
Greene County Bio-Stimulant Pack (steensn)
TLF Swag Pack (Alpine)

Thanks again to everyone who participated! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stellar P

Ware said:


> Congrats to:
> 
> 
> @Crabbychas
> @Stellar P
> @steensn
> @95mmrenegade
> @Alpine
> 
> I will be in touch with each of you ASAP! Crabbychas gets first choice of the prize pool, StellarP gets second choice, and so on.
> 
> A huge thanks to our prize donors, everyone who entered, and each and every member here who makes TLF such a special place. :thumbup:


----------



## DSchlauch

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Redtenchu

Congratulations all!


----------



## steensn

Got my bio pack today!!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Stellar P

Got my Earthway spreader in on Friday.



Big thank you to @gene_stl.

Made a post in Equiptment and Tools


----------



## dfw_pilot

Wow! Good lookin'.


----------



## pennstater2005

2500 members!!!


----------

